
Turtle meat – the ultimate survival diet? - gadders
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-46671224
======
hyperpallium
Ship wrecked by orcas, really? Wiki doesn't mention any
[https://wikipedia.org/wiki/Killer_whale#%22Killer%22_stereot...](https://wikipedia.org/wiki/Killer_whale#%22Killer%22_stereotype)
Couldn't find any other reports of this happening. Youtube has some videos of
other whales but not orcas.

Low fat is a problem, because we need it or "rabbit starvation" \- rabbit meat
is only 8.3% fat
[https://wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein_poisoning](https://wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein_poisoning).

Nutritionalist picks one food, mushrooms... which have very low calories.
Great for weight loss, not great for survival.

Potatoes are surprisingly good; high calories, they even have vitamin C. Easy
to grow (not in a dingy of course). The favoured survival food of the stranded
Martian.

~~~
anttisalmela
Wikipedia does mention the incident:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killer_whale_attack#1970s](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killer_whale_attack#1970s)

------
jamesgagan
I guess if I was stuck on a raft at sea and starving I would eat a sea turtle,
but nearly all species of sea turtle are now endangered because of humans.
[https://www.worldwildlife.org/species/sea-
turtle](https://www.worldwildlife.org/species/sea-turtle)

~~~
dluan
Darwin ate all of them.

~~~
dluan
I guess I have to explain the joke: [https://io9.gizmodo.com/what-did-charles-
darwin-put-in-his-m...](https://io9.gizmodo.com/what-did-charles-darwin-put-
in-his-mouth-pretty-much-e-1687788345)

He famously had 30+ galapagos tortoises on the HMS beagle but he and the crew
ate all of them before they got back because they were so delicious.

------
dmix
Is it me or is there no left padding on this article and the page is entirely
responsive when you expand... maybe a new BBC update that went wrong?

------
yesenadam
I watched _Cannibal Holocaust_ not long ago. Actually a pretty good movie, not
dumb. The very first 'found footage' movie apparently. Features
anthropologists behaving badly and later being torn apart and eaten by the
natives. The director was charged with the actors' murders, but it turned out
they'd just signed a deal to disappear for a year after filming. Brilliant
marketing I guess.

I mention that because it features an extremely graphic and lengthy sequence
of a turtle being killed, shell removed, cut open etc. Very colourful insides,
you can almost smell it. I felt sick from that point on.. [I watched the
director's cut]

~~~
germinalphrase
The turtle scene was also, obviously, controversial for killing an actual
turtle rather than faking it. Lots of people didn’t like that at the time.

------
tootie
Turtle isn't that rare a thing to eat. They taste pretty good. You can even
eat the shell if you boil it long enough.

------
purplezooey
As if survival weren't enough of a hurdle

You have to get by on the blood of a turtle

